
Google Warns Data Privacy Changes Could Hurt Its Business - mancerayder
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-05/google-warns-data-privacy-changes-could-hurt-its-business
======
sarcasmatwork
Google should of thought about that before they choose the route they are on.
Maybe go back to not being evil?

~~~
mancerayder
Absolutely. If enhanced privacy rights hurts someone's bottom line, that
someone should choose a new bottom line.

